# Silent Creek Acres



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello...seeing as i don't have any currentphotos of my animals, i'm off to go do that. In the mean time these areall my animals:

3 geese

4 rabbits (one is pregnant, due april 12 and another is to be bred on April 1)

2 dogs

5 cats (if you live in central illinois and want a cat, contact me!)

2 hens (baby chicks on the way)

2 hamsters

Goats and sheep are on the way this April!!!!:colors:


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow, my dream home!

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## RO STAFF (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Bramble Briar!!! You've been missed! Welcomeback  

:hug:

RO Staff

:group


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks RO STAFF! It's good to be back. I'vetaken the pictures and now i've gotta load them up on to photobucketand i have dial-up...so it'll be a while :?. 

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 13, 2006)

Here's Patches and Ginger, my two dogs...

The white dog is Patches. Patches is a thirteen year old australianshep/border collie mix. He is a very, very troublesome dog to have onthe place. He has killed many irreplaceable livestock on my farm andstill having him here disgruntles me thoroughly. He's now in a fencedin kennel and (hopefully) has no way to escape, and our lots haveundergone a make over and i'm convinced that he can't get in even ifhe's broken out. He's very cunning and is hard of hearing (that orchooses what he wants to hear)

The brown and black dog is Ginger. She's a four year old spayedlab/german shep doggie. She's the best dog ever. I've taught herabout thirty tricks or so and she's won fourth at state obedience. Welove to go on walks out in the pasture and run about the creek and goacross the road and swim in the pond. She gets access to the indoorporch but that's it she's outdoor the rest of the time. Her and her twosiblings were found running about the country when they were aboutthree months old. We kept her and gave her two brothers away. Gingerhad heartworms and had to stay THREE NIGHTS in the vet clinic. She'sall better now and is a happy, healthy dog!







Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 13, 2006)

Here's two of my rabbits...i'm re-starting my rabbitry.



This next one is Sweet Pea, she is a four and a half month oldCalifornian, she's very tiny right now for a Cali and i'm hoping she'llput on weight by the time i wish to breed her (April 1st.) She wasextremely wild when i got her and she's calmed down a lot now. Shemakes the silliest faces and acts extremely upset right before feedingtime and is a very loveable bun. Her grayish feet and ears mean i haveto work on getting some color back into my Calis. 






This be Houdini. I recieved this bunny from a friend who didn't wanthim anymore. He's a nine month old netherland dwarf. My mother refersto him as "devil bunny" after he bit her on the neck for no reason. Hewas very vicious when i first got him (probably the result of smallhands being too rough, he lived w/ children previously) he's now one ofmy favorite bunnehs and is too cute. He has an attitude and it makeshim irrisistable somehow. Although he doesn't bite anymore or grunt ordo any of that "bad stuff" anymore. 






Here's the hutch the two are living in currently, Sweet Pea on the right, Houdini on the left side.






Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 13, 2006)

The next two are my latest editions...

This is the Unnamed, she has no name (anyone want to help name her???)I don't know how old she is b/c i got her from a rescue, she's anunaltered Mini Lop doe. She's a big Boss to our buck Leo but is asweetie pie. She is very cute and has such a wonderful personality.Unnamed is not shy at all and is very curious. 






This is Leo, a 7 year old californian buck. I got him on saturday froma friend and hope to get a few litters out of him b4 it's too late (itmight be already.) He just kind of sits there but is very sweet also. Idon't know much more about him since he's so new! My friend and i bothhave our Cali bucks nicknamed BuckBuck.






This is their hutch for now, i move rabbits around hutches a lot. BuckBuck is on the right, Unnamed on the left. 






That's all the bunnehs but i have two litters on the way and a mini lop buck coming!

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 13, 2006)

These are the geese, AnnaBelle, George and Ricothey are in order from left to right in the pic below. They are allthree African geese, we have one female and two males. I love gooseeggs, if you've never tried one, try to get a hold of one! They aremostly the "yellow" part of the egg, or yolk, and with little "white."Perfect more me since i only eat the yolk! It tastes just like a hen'segg too! These three have tamed down a lot since i first got them. Theyare trained that at dusk i'll walk out there to bring them in andthey'll march in a line into the part and then into the door of theirpen, it's awesome to see. The pic directly below shows them going intothe barn. They are too heavy to fly but on windy days they can use thewind and if they beat really hard they can fly up about six feet andthen come right back down.














These two are the two females, or hens. The black one is Hen and thered one is Henry. Hen is a black australorpe and Henry is a rhodeisland red/new hampshire cross. Both are pretty tame and come to thefood call "Here chick, chick" Henry will eat out of my hand but Hen isa bit more weary. They have their good personality days and their badones, all my animals are unique and have distinct personalities. Theyroost in this same spot each evening around five.






Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 16, 2006)

I did the nasty job of sexing our geese this afternoon...and it turns out that George is really Georgia:?

Ellie


----------



## Pipp (Mar 16, 2006)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> The next two are my latest editions...
> 
> This is the Unnamed, she has no name (anyone want to help name her???)I don't know how old she is b/c i got her from a rescue, she's anunaltered Mini Lop doe. She's a big Boss to our buck Leo but is asweetie pie. She is very cute and has such a wonderful personality.Unnamed is not shy at all and is very curious.




How about Dora the Explora? Can't name her aftertheBoss (Bruce), but the Boss's wife is Patti. (A little musichumour there). :biggrin

Nice looking hutch, btw.  

sas and pipp :bunnydance:


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 16, 2006)

:thanksipp. I really love those hutches for outdoors, especially in winter b/c they have a little room that they can go into.

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 23, 2006)

Turns out that George is stil George, it's Rico that's a girl...so she needs renaming. 

We're getting thirteen chicks this tuesday (pics to come)

I've named the Unnamed...Cinders is her name! I palpated her today, and it looks like she took!

Ellie:bunnydance:


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 16, 2006)

We have a bunch of additions! We now have two goats (and maybe another on the way) And new chickens and LOTS of rabbits! I'll work on getting pictures today and put them upa little later.

:sighI do have some sad news though. My hamster, Teddi, passed away last night :cry2

Ellie


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 16, 2006)

Aww, sorry to hear about your hammy!

Can't wait to see the new bunnies though!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 17, 2006)

These are the three mutt girls (mini lop X californian) Their names are Dakota, Lexi and Sprite.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 17, 2006)

This is a new bunny i bought, Honey Bun....thinking the peoplei sent to pick her up knew a little something about rabbits...i was wrong. I wanted a rex and theycame back with this....i think it may be a netherland dwarf or netherland dwarf crossed w/ a mini rex???


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 17, 2006)

Leo, my californian buck....he is8 yrs young and is still producing lovely babies


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 17, 2006)

The big one is Sweet Pea and these are a few of her seven babies. The one on the far right is Charlie, i cant see any other's tattoos to see who they are.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 17, 2006)

This is another of Sweet Pea's kits....I think she's the doe i'm going to keep from this litter, i liked her looks more than any other kits'


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 17, 2006)

Her is my lovely doe, Torquay


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 17, 2006)

Torquay's face


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 17, 2006)

This is Torquay's two month old baby, Figment...he is being weaned and is seperated from mommy


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 17, 2006)

Our new doe, who is three months old, is on the left, Character (aka Carrie)


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 17, 2006)

Here is our batch of 27 chicks for this year, i think they're two months old or three months old


----------



## Pipp (Jun 17, 2006)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> This is Torquay's two month old baby, Figment...he is being weaned and is seperated from mommy





> Attachment: fig show stance50x50.JPG


 Awwwwwww, I want a goat in my house!! 

Your budding family is lovely, Ellie! Love the new additions. Glad you're back (again -- you keep disappearing!)

Pats and kisses all around! 



sas and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, i know, it feel like i've not been on here at all since last summer. I think things are slowing down (my summer is starting, drivers ed class is over) at my house and i'll have free time to get online!

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 13, 2006)

My Houdini boy with the devil eyes I love so much:







This is Sprite and her lovely tushie...."What's over here?"






Another of Sprite:






Lexi and her delicious apple friend:






"Can I eat the camera, too?"






BUNNY TONGUE!






Apples aregone!"**Gasp...no!...She said WHAT?!"






Lexi exploring the couch back:






Lexi Funny Face:






"Must clean! Don't look at me!"






 Dead Bunny Flop:......eating apples must be SO exhausting!






The Bunny Banter (the rabbit's modified version of the canter)






Enjoy!

Ellie


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 13, 2006)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> Dead Bunny Flop:......eating apples must be SO exhausting!


 That is funny to see Lexi flop with one ear straight up. 
Pebbles would of finished the apple before she flopped. Buther apple wouldn't be that big. 

Rainbows!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 13, 2006)

Awesome, I love couch bunnies!

How is your gorgeous rescued mini lop girl? Does she have a name yet?


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 13, 2006)

jordiwes wrote:


> Awesome, I love couch bunnies!
> 
> How is your gorgeous rescued mini lop girl? Does she have a name yet?


 
The mini lop we rescued got a name, Cinders, but she is no longer with us.

When we got her, we were told about a recuring eye problem. It was recovered to the point where it only produced small amount of "eye gunk". I went away for the weekend for a church lock in and when I came home late in the evening one night I noticed something terribly wrong with Cinders. She wasn't eating and her breathing was irregular. I pulled her out of the huge and she had mucus blocking her mouth and nose to the point where she could barely gasp for a breath about every 15 seconds. We decided the most humane thing would be to put her down...not the easiest decision for she was beloved but we knew we had to. 

We think the infection moved down to her lungs and started to get bad when I went away for the weekend, probably pneumonia. 

I still miss her terribly, she had one of the best bunny personalities I've ever seen. I want to take in a rescue again because the Recycled Rabbits place is FULL but i'm afraid that next time the new rescue will infect the whole herd with something worse! 

Lexi and Sprite are her two daughters though, and I'm going to keep them forever.

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Oct 27, 2006)

Well...I have changed the name of the farm toSilent Creek simply because others did not like "Saddle Creak" :?...Sonow we're gonna be registered "Silent Creek"....I'm working on gettingthe dairy goats bred for early next year...YAY! Goateh babies. HoneyBun has one kit left ((sweet cheeks)) and everyone else is doing justfine. My female duck started laying for the first time and my geesestarted up laying again. A few more pullets have matured and arebeginning to lay...it's really annoying to find eggs everywhere!!! I'lltry to put more pictures up at a later date....here's one of Torquay:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 27, 2006)

Ohh wow you have some very pretty bunniesthere,Houdini is such a spunky little guy,i just love that littlemischievious look he has

Love the pictures of your goats,they are such pretty little things,aww i have always wanted to own a goat:hearts

It sounds like you are very busy over there



cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Oct 27, 2006)

Aww i just love this pretty little girl..

my little Wally does this with his ears,and it is the most cutest little thing:inlove:








cheryl


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Oct 27, 2006)

((double post))


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Oct 27, 2006)

I noticed that you live in Adelaide....Torquayand her sister Adelaide were named for those two cities by theirbreeder! At first i thought Torquay was a weird name for a goat but nowi LOVE it! I have lots of pet names for her. I love goats toomost people don't realize how different they are when notraised in a petting zoo setting...

If i find the time or if people are interested i will gladly launch into my speech about what goats really are like lol.

It doesget pretty busy buti'm more busy mentallythough..planning for ordering chickens in winter, breeding the goats,breeding rabbits and planning everything else :?.

-Ellie

Here's another pic of me and Torquay


----------



## Haley (Oct 27, 2006)

Ellie, Beautiful Pictures. All your animals are wonderful. :kiss:

I love all their names too, very fitting and creative.

-Haley

Oh, and would you like me to change the name of this blog to Silent Creek Acres? Just thought I'd check


----------



## cheryl (Oct 27, 2006)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote:*


> I noticed that you live in Adelaide....Torquay and hersister Adelaide were named for those two cities by their breeder! Atfirst i thought Torquay was a weird name for a goat but now i LOVE it!I have lots of pet names for her. I love goats too


Ha that is so interesting! but the names are lovely though

ohh you are so lucky to be amongst all those animals



what agorgeous picture!..








cheryl


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Oh, and would you like me to change the name of this blog to Silent Creek Acres? Just thought I'd check




Yes, I would! I had been meaning to get around to asking someone to change it for me..

:thanks:

-Ellie


----------



## Haley (Oct 28, 2006)

Okay..all set!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here&#39;s an updated pictures of the Goats....Torquay and Carrie (the two on the left) have been bred (hopefully sucessfully) and are due in late april early may.


----------

